# Parker Kenpo in St. Louis



## ParkerKenpoDetective (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello, everybody!  I am brand new to the forum here, and I can't say how glad I am to have found it.   I am (or was) a student of Parker Kenpo under Dave Staples in Worcester, MA. before moving to St. Louis, MO and finding it barren in the field of EPAK.  I did find a Tracey's Kenpo school and held off as long as I could (wanting the same style I had) but eventually caved in and went down there, only to be spoken down to by the instructor, who insisted that I stand up from my guest chair whenever I was addressing him.  He clearly put himself on a higher level than his students.  
   I am now desperate for some serious Parker Kenpo but have found nobody around here that knows the style.  Can anybody help me?


----------



## pete (Mar 24, 2005)

ParkerKenpoDetective said:
			
		

> ...went down there, only to be spoken down to by the instructor, who insisted that I stand up from my guest chair whenever I was addressing him.


  well at least standing up made it easier for you to address him with a good-bye and walk out the door LOL... sorry, can't be of any help in your new location, but i'm sure others on this board can.  good luck!
pete.


----------



## ParkerKenpoDetective (Mar 24, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> well at least standing up made it easier for you to address him with a good-bye and walk out the door LOL...


 
 LOL!  Which is exactly what I used that opportunity for.  Why stand if you can't walk?


----------



## masherdong (Mar 24, 2005)

That guy needs to go to some teaching seminars or just have his butt kicked.  I hope he hasnt been around for awhile.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 24, 2005)

I once got ripped off by an EPAK intructor in St Louis on an e-bay transaction.  He said he had an employee who was pocketing the money and lying to him about merchandise ent out, but I am sure this was not true, as I sent him multiple emails aoubt it and he responded to some of them.

Luckily one of my oldest friends makes his living doing background checks and investigations in St.L so he helped me track the guy down.  Once I had his SSN, 2 or 3 historical addresses, his checking account number, DOB, mother's maiden name and some info about his previous 2 girlfriends' restraining orders against him... once I let him know that I had all that info, and that I was ready (or so he believed) to impersonate him to his bank to get my money (all of twenty dollars! haha) suddenly he caught on to this rogue employee and sent me my book.

All that for "Zen of Kenpo"  geez it wasn't even that good.

His last name started with M... can't remember for sure so not going to guess, I would hate to guess worng and tarnish the wrong guy...

++++++++++

One of frat brothers from college has his 2nd in Tracy's from a St Louis instructor, but I think this guy is semi-retired and not running a school.  I know that the tracy schools in that area have some kind of political split with each other along some lines... if you want I can email my bro and get you some contact info... PM me if you want me to do that.

-David


----------



## Mark Weiser (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Parker Detective 

Sounds like you need an Istructor in St. Louis. We should Talk lol. St. Louis is on my short list of cities to move to in the next year. my email is weiserkenpo@aol.com  

I am looking at several factors such as the Need for Kenpo Schools and a Jewish Community. I have made some contacts in St. Louis.


----------



## ParkerKenpoDetective (Mar 25, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Luckily one of my oldest friends makes his living doing background checks and investigations in St.L so he helped me track the guy down.


 Who is your friend?  I am a P.I. in St. Louis.  Chances are I have stolen business from him.  

 Sounds like you played that guy right.  I am an ebay addict but luckily I have only been burned twice, once for two hundred dollars (friggin Batman costume), but I'm still addicted.  People who scam on ebay should be considered a different breed and fair game for hunting.


----------



## Brad Billings (Mar 25, 2005)

I know there is a guy named Scott Bonner that has a Kenpo Club at a college in St. Louis. Not sure which one.  He posts frequently on KenpoNet. If you put a post on there asking him to contact you, I'm sure he probably would.


Respectfully,
Brad Billings


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 29, 2005)

Scott is an all around good guy and he is EPAK.

I can't imagine he would have a problem with giving out his email, but just in case... Send me an email:   sigung@yhti.net and I'll forward it on and get you guys hooked up.... Tell him Dan Farmer sent you.

I am in the midst of changing over from Tracy's to EPAK.  I'm an old "ex-Rokudan" from the Tracy empire (Long story, but similar in some ways to yours... LOL! ).  Working my way slowly into EPAk.

Hope this helps.

Dan Farmer


----------



## Mark Weiser (Mar 29, 2005)

I just checked out the Course Requirements at the College for this Instructor. I have to say it is not 100 % EPAK as SGM Parker has in his Infinite Insights Series but that is for you to decide.  However if you want to know the exact set up and the Techniques and Forms/Sets for EPAK visit my website for that Information. I have all the Forms and Sets and Techniques ready for veiwing (Yellow - Green). I am still working on the Browns and Black Belt Requirements on the Site as SGM Parker set it up. 

Hey Dectective I will talk at you again. I got some great news and Info to share.

http://weiserkenpokarate.tripod.com/


----------



## safeeagle (Mar 29, 2005)

Unfortunately this kind of condescending attitude is prevelent out there. To bad. he could of had a great new student.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Mar 29, 2005)

Condesending lol. That is a new one for me to be called anyways I said it was for each of you to decide did I not lol. However if you go *strictly *by SGM Parker's Volume Five the way Parker wanted EPAK to be taught then what can I say nothing let the facts speak for themselves. I am the last person to be an authority on this subject there are many First Generation Black Belts out here to give a better opinion on this matter. 


Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## bushi jon (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Mark there is a great Jewish com in St Louis Mo. Also some pretty good martial arts to.


----------



## traycs_karate (Mar 29, 2005)

ParkerKenpoDetective said:
			
		

> Hello, everybody! I am brand new to the forum here, and I can't say how glad I am to have found it. I am (or was) a student of Parker Kenpo under Dave Staples in Worcester, MA. before moving to St. Louis, MO and finding it barren in the field of EPAK. I did find a Tracey's Kenpo school and held off as long as I could (wanting the same style I had) but eventually caved in and went down there, only to be spoken down to by the instructor, who insisted that I stand up from my guest chair whenever I was addressing him. He clearly put himself on a higher level than his students.
> I am now desperate for some serious Parker Kenpo but have found nobody around here that knows the style. Can anybody help me?


Which St Louis tracys was it?  Im kind of curious as to who it was, so if you dont remember, you can visit www.tracys.com and see which one it was.  If you would please.  I train just south of St louis and have heard stories like this.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 29, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Condesending lol. That is a new one for me to be called anyways I said it was for each of you to decide did I not lol. However if you go *strictly *by SGM Parker's Volume Five the way Parker wanted EPAK to be taught then what can I say nothing let the facts speak for themselves. I am the last person to be an authority on this subject there are many First Generation Black Belts out here to give a better opinion on this matter.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark E. Weiser


Mark,
i am sure the previous poster was referring to the crappy instructor in the original post...

+++++++++++

KenpoDetective - my friend does criminal history background checks for employment firms.  That's pretty much all he does  KLK Research is the name he does business under.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL your correct. Sorry safeeagle I am embrassed now LOL


----------



## buddhadragon (Mar 29, 2005)

Umm, Im new to St Louis and cant find TSD instruction.   Good to read this thread.  Making a note to scratch Tracy's from my list of prospects.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Detective

My wife and I along with the two Teenagers are seriously considering a visit there. Send me contact information and we can stop by on a Saturday and or a Sunday.  We need to look around as well. 

I got a great tip that a Martial Art School closed near a Synagouge there and it is down the street from a Jewish Bakery. I am trying to get some more info if possible. 

Sincerely,

Mark E. Weiser


----------



## traycs_karate (Mar 29, 2005)

now dont scratch out all of the Tracys Schools in the st louis area.  if indeed he is telling the truth, you should only scratch that Tracys school out, not the 3 or 4 others.


----------



## ParkerKenpoDetective (Mar 30, 2005)

traycs_karate said:
			
		

> now dont scratch out all of the Tracys Schools in the st louis area.  if indeed he is telling the truth, you should only scratch that Tracys school out, not the 3 or 4 others.




Traycs is correct.  The attitude of that one instructor did not make me look badly upon ALL practitioners of that style.  Like Mako said in the great Kenpo movie, The Perfect Weapon "...but, every shipment brings rats along with regular cargo".   One bad instructor doesn't mean he is trained that way.  I have met some extraordinarily arrogant Parker Kenpo instructors who had the life preservation instincts of a lemming.  It just turned me off from that particular guy.  

  To answer your question, Traycs, it was a studio in Maryland Heights on Dorsett Rd., I believe.   I can't remember the name of the instructor himself but he had long hair.  Almost like a mullet.


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 30, 2005)

Interesting reading here...  Didn't know there was such a "large" group of people interested in EPAK in St Louis.  Welcome to all of you, and hope you are enjoying our area.   

Hmmm....  After I get a bit more organized, as it were, I may have to consider opening a commercial EPAK school over there.   :ultracool 

I am really surprised there is no EPAK school running in St. Louis, but Tracy's has been here, in force,  for like 30+ years.  Politics and money run deep.


----------



## buddhadragon (Mar 30, 2005)

My comments were not out of disrespect for the system.  I have always had misgivings about chain schools.  Its been MY experiance they are more income then results focused.  Having study only TSD and not having it available here I was looking at it as an option.  I have pretty much narrowed my choice to this school as Im interested in Chinese arts and spirituality.   http://www.wuhsingchuan.com/index.htm


----------



## traycs_karate (Mar 30, 2005)

i believe master bill boyd is the head intstructor there.  ive seen this guy with long hair that you speak of, at tournaments, and i dont believe it was him.  on a completely unrelated sidenote, i just realized my name is a type...thats embarrassing


----------



## ParkerKenpoDetective (Mar 30, 2005)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> Interesting reading here...  Didn't know there was such a "large" group of people interested in EPAK in St Louis.  Welcome to all of you, and hope you are enjoying our area.
> 
> Hmmm....  After I get a bit more organized, as it were, I may have to consider opening a commercial EPAK school over there.   :ultracool
> 
> I am really surprised there is no EPAK school running in St. Louis, but Tracy's has been here, in force,  for like 30+ years.  Politics and money run deep.




It is a goldmine waiting to happen!!  EPAK in St. Louis is sought after!  So somebody hurry up and bring it here so I can have a teacher again.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Mar 30, 2005)

LOL Help is on the way LOL.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 30, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> LOL Help is on the way LOL.



Are you suggesting yourself???  Glancing at your EPAK rank....


----------



## Mark Weiser (Mar 30, 2005)

*Assuming is the mother of all evils* I heard that a few times. 

I have the means to travel and train with him. And I have put him in contact with a higher Black Belt for him in the interm. Meanwhile he will at least have someone to train with and go over the basics again and I get the benefit of training with a higher Belt Rank. 

So as we said in the Marines *You do not know the facts shut up!* lol lol


----------



## Kenpobuff (Mar 31, 2005)

The best I can suggest is in Springfield, MO.  There are two schools there, but I guess that is a bit of a drive from St. Louis.


----------

